# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] ANY help for the Sprinter/SpeedRacer 1h Act1to5 conquest

## infern000

i know TH cannot see the whole map, but maybe someone could do a plugin that draws lines on the minimap to the next exit....IFF the client gets it before the game shows it I guess.

----------

